# Has anyone heard of Sander-Haus and Pine Hill Breeders?



## sbigbee (Mar 30, 2014)

Hello,

I've been researching GSD breeders in MD, VA, and PA and have settled on two possible breeders. I've been using the German Shepherd Dog Club guidelines in breeder selection to help cull through the multitude of GSD breeders available. Has anyone any experience with:

Sander-Haus
Pine Hill 

We recently lost our female Shepherd (mid January) and in the spring or summer would like to obtain a puppy. We are looking for a companion although I'm interested in agility training. I would welcome advice and recommendations. Also, if you have any experience with the above breeders, or their progeny, please let me know.

Thanks


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I can't comment on the ones you've posted. 

but the area you listed, I'd check out johnsonhaus. I'm sure others will chime in with recommendations.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

One of the breeders you list is European show lines - the other American show lines....

I would suggest researching types before you make any commitment to any breeder....the differences between types can be as wide as choosing different breeds.

If you have any interest in any sport - I would look to working lines (European)... board member Christine Kemper has working line dogs which are partially East and West German and are going to be more suitable for your stated goals. Blackthorn Kennels in VA

Lee


----------



## sbigbee (Mar 30, 2014)

Thank you very much. I will research the differences and have already had a look at the website for Blackthorn. I appreciate your help. Both breeders I reference I received their names through the GSDC.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

There's no reason an American line can't do agility. I've done it with them. There are MACH and PACH AmLines out there. The Pinehill dogs are pretty moderate animals, and you could likely be successful with them


----------



## VickyHilton (Apr 5, 2013)

*We LOVE our Sander-Haus dog*

He has the best temperament imaginable...so tolerant and loving. He is the best companion pet ever. He does have environmental allergies (dust, cats, storage mites, red cedar, german cockroaches) and food sensitivities (lamb, beef, milk), but he is beautiful and smart and the best additional to our family.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

VickyHilton said:


> He does have environmental allergies (dust, cats, storage mites, red cedar, german cockroaches) and food sensitivities (lamb, beef, milk), .



Not to make light of your boys allergies, but German Cockroaches??? Better than French ones I suppose. 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I also would recommend Blackthorn.


----------



## VickyHilton (Apr 5, 2013)

Yeah, pretty amused by the German caveat.  Our boy is meant to be outdoors herding in a deciduous birch Forrest (or like) in Germany. Without cats.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

oops and I forgot Blackthorn , would ditto checking them out as well


----------



## sbigbee (Mar 30, 2014)

Thanks, I'm so happy to hear he's a great dog. There are so many breeders it's hard to determine who has quality dogs in health, conformation, and temperament. It was easy to eliminate several breeders, ones that seem to be mass producing. Once they were eliminated there are still tons left. Jeesh!


----------



## mcullins91101 (Jan 2, 2015)

VickyHilton said:


> He has the best temperament imaginable...so tolerant and loving. He is the best companion pet ever. He does have environmental allergies (dust, cats, storage mites, red cedar, german cockroaches) and food sensitivities (lamb, beef, milk), but he is beautiful and smart and the best additional to our family.


kinda digging an old thread here but figured rather than post a new one...Is this a genetic thing? Im really considering a sander haus pup but an allergy to cats would be a problem. My wife has a cat....


----------



## Doc Shannon (Sep 20, 2015)

Who did you decide on? I have been the veterinarian to Pine Hills for 12 years and recently got one of her puppies. Through the years her dogs not only have been extremely healthy but very sound and lived long lives. Many have tracking and agility champions as well as being show ring champions. A few are service dogs. Ours is in training to replace the service dog we lost last month.


----------

